# Feminismo



## Jhoanus

Aquí en Venezuela se está viviendo un ataque feroz de parte del sexismo en el lenguaje que ha buscado de cualquier forma reivindicar la figura femenina en nuestro uso de la lengua.....

Por ejemplo... La Ley Orgánica mpara la Protección del Niño, Niña y Adolescente (conocida como la LOPNA) en epocas anteriores hubiera sido perfectamente entendida sin utilizar la palabra niñas...

Quizás si exista cierta discriminación hacia las niñas al querer insinuar que la palabra niños engloba ambos sexos.... Pero lo que me está sonando ya a enfermizo, es el hecho de que también se esté estudiando la posibilidad de que se diga *Adolescentes y Adolescentas*

Hasta donde irá a llegar esto del sexismo???? tendremos inclusive que inventar nuevos terminos en aras de evitar la descriminación???


----------



## Fernando

Jhoanus, te ruego que uses la lengua de forma no sexista:

Aquí en Venezuelo y Venezuela se está viviendo y vivienda un/a ataque/ataco/ataca feroz y feroza de parto y parta del sexismo y sexisma del lenguajo y lenguaja...

Y así. En el siguiente párrafo/a acuérdate de que tienen que ir delante/a todas/os las formas/os femeninas/nos.

Una saludo y un saludo


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Fernando said:


> Jhoanus, te ruego que uses la lengua de forma no sexista:
> 
> Aquí en Venezuelo y Venezuela se está viviendo y vivienda un/a ataque/ataco/ataca feroz y feroza de parto y parta del sexismo y sexisma del lenguajo y lenguaja...
> 
> Y así. En el siguiente párrafo/a acuérdate de que tienen que ir delante/a todas/os las formas/os femeninas/nos.
> 
> Una saludo y un saludo


 
 Fernando, no parecen cosas tuyas... me disculpas...


----------



## BMurillo

Quizá esté de más aclararlo, pero me parece que Fernando está siendo un poco irónico...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México el presidente pasado empezó a hablar de "chiquillos y chiquillas" y "vamos a trabajar por los mexicanos y las mexicanas".

A mí en lo personal me parece redundante. Creo que por tratar de ser "moderno" y "políticamente correcto" estamos tratando de copiar a los americanos que dicen "his or her", "chairperson" y cosas por el estilo.

Eso de adolescentes ya es el colmo, puesto que es un sustantivo neutro que lo mismo puede ser un "adeloscento" que una "adolescenta".


----------



## Jellby

A mí lo que me parece sexista es intentar meter la distinción entre "niños y niñas", "presidentes y presidentas", "jueces y juezas", "ciudadanos y ciudadanas" en todas partes. "Discriminación" no es sólo tratar a unos mejor que a otros, discriminar también significa distinguir, y empeñarse siempre en distinguir unos y otras... bueno, pues eso. Antes éramos todos ciudadanos, ahora algunos somos ciudadanos y otras son ciudadanas, y luego dirán que somos iguales


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Si, ya se que fernando está siendo irónico, lo cual me extraña bastante...

Con respecto al tema del hilo, pues debo decir, que las exageraciones núnca fueron buenas, todo tiene su medida y eso que comenta Johanus, esta verdaderamente un axageración de parte de las autoridades, y de quienes estan discutiendo las leyes actualmente en nuestra asamblea...


----------



## heidita

ROSANGELUS said:


> Si, ya se que fernando está siendo irónico, lo cual me extraña bastante...


 
A mí también ya que Fernando nunca lo es.



> Con respecto al tema del hilo, pues debo decir, que las exageraciones núnca fueron buenas, todo tiene su medida y eso que comenta Johanus, esta verdaderamente un axageración de parte de las autoridades, y de quienes estan discutiendo las leyes actualmente en nuestra asamblea..


 
Pues vais retrasados, ya que con esta tontería llevamos en España una buena temporada.  Lo siguiente será adoptar @ como letra:chic@s

Estoy con Jellby al decir que me parece bastante más sexista hacer la distinción "chicos y chicas" "niños y niñas" ahora, ya que parece que da a entender que antes la denominación "niños" se refería solamente a los varones.


----------



## grdsit

Por aquí también está de moda decir "niños y niñas", y esto ha sido promovido principalmente por organizaciones no gubernamentales en defensa de las mujeres, y también por el partido político de izquierda (tal vez para ganar más votos, ya que el 60% de la población es de sexo femenino).

Que el español sea un idioma machista creo que es una mala interpretación de las reglas del mismo, especialmente cuando hablamos en plural (Ana, María y Jorge son herman*o*s). Creo que en ningún momento la RAE pensó en tener de menos a la mujer.

Tengo un amigo machista que sí piensa que el español es tan machista como él, y me envió el siguiente enlace para convencerme:
http://elgatodescalzo.wordpress.com/2006/10/03/¿la-lengua-castellana-es-machista/


----------



## clares3

Es de esperar que el lenguaje pretendidamente no sexista, ése que obliga a decir "vascos y vascas", "niños y niñas",  caiga finalmente en el olvido y volvamos a la cordura de contar con un  genérico que abarque a todo el mundo sin necesidad de duplicar. Pero son los tiempos que corren, esencialmente ignorantes, los que han llevado a muchos a pensar que las desigualdades tienen un arreglo semántico y eso contra elementales normas de sentido común. 
Opto, definitivamente, por mantener lo usos genéricos (el se humano, el hombre, los niños, los habitantes de un lugar, etc) por lo que otras veces he defendido: la economíaa del lenguaje, el expresar cada vez más con cada vez menos.
Clares3


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> Pues vais retrasados, ya que con esta tontería llevamos en España una buena temporada.  Lo siguiente será adoptar @ como letra:chic@s



Puestos a adoptar, yo prefiero escribir "niñås" y "leonæs"


----------



## forgues

Ayer en un acto se presentó en forma oficial la Sra. Cristina Fernández de Kirchner como candidata a presidente para las elecciones de octubre próximo. En un párrafo de su discurso dijo, como corrección a sus simpatizantes que gritaban ¡Cristina presidente!: ¡Soy candidata a Pre-si-den-t*a* (con “*a*”), acostumbrensé! 

Sin otros comentarios.


----------



## Aviador

forgues said:


> ...¡Soy candidata a Pre-si-den-t*a* (con “*a*”), acostumbrensé!



Hola.

En Chile, se imaginarán, esta discusión se puso de moda con la elección de la señora Michelle Bachelet como presidenta de Chile en 2006. Me parece que la mayoría de los chilenos dice "la president*a*" pero  hay algunos que prefieren "la president*e*".

La RAE no sigue una sola línea para aceptar las versiones femeninas del nombre de cargos o profesiones. Por ejemplo, para _arquitecto_, _ministro_, _médico_ (en la próxima edición del diccionario), _ingeniero_, etc. da, sin más, la forma femenina junto con la masculina. En otros casos, el criterio es diferente: _jueza_ aparece en su propia entrada, separada de _juez,_ y _ presidenta_ se da remitida desde _presidente.

_Mi opinión es que, gramaticalmente, no hay nada que impida la creación de la forma femenina de los nombres de cargos, profesiones o dignidades, si aun no existen, y me inclino a preferir ese uso a pesar de que no estén en el diccionario. Otra cosa es que se  exagere, de la forma descrita por varios de ustedes, por demagogia o el temor a parecer machista.
"Señoras y señores" tiene un lugar ya muy bien establecido en el español, pero es la única expresión que, por la extensión de su uso y antiguo origen, me permito en mi propio castellano.

Señoras y señores, me despido.


----------



## grdsit

Si la esposa del Presidente de la República recibe el título de Primera Dama, ¿qué título recibiría el esposo de la Presidenta? ¿Primer _Damo_?


----------



## Aviador

grdsit said:


> Si la esposa del Presidente de la República recibe el título de Primera Dama, ¿qué título recibiría el esposo de la Presidenta? ¿Primer _Damo_?



Hola.

No sé lo que suceda en otros países, pero, en Chile, no existe oficialmente el cargo de primera dama y, por lo tanto, no es obligatorio que el presidente, hombre o mujer, tenga una pareja para el ejercicio de su cargo. La presidenta de Chile no tiene marido y asiste a las ceremonias, actos oficiales, reuniones, etc. sola y no pasa nada.

Es interesante la pregunta del punto de vista lingüístico. Evidentemente, no se podría llamar _primer damo_ ya que _dama_ es una palabra que sólo se aplica a las mujeres como complemento de _varón_ y no creo que deba modificarse. Ya existe el término _consorte_, ampliamente usado para designar al marido de las reinas o princesas, pero no creo que quede bien el caso que comentamos. A falta de otra denominación, me quedo simplemente con _el marido de la presidenta_.

¿Alguna sugerencia al respecto?

Saludos


----------



## grdsit

Aviador, en El Salvador sí existe la palabra _damo_.

A la amante de un hombre casado le dicen _la dama_.
Al amante de una mujer casada le dicen _el damo_, supongo que es porque es oye muy despectivo. También le dicen _Carmelo_ o _Margarito._

Hace poco había un programa de telesvisión cómico que trataba acerca los problemas a los que se enfrentaría la primera Presidenta de la República de El Salvador, y a su esposo le llamaban el Primer Damo. A mí me pareció chistoso y se lo comenté a mi hermana. Ella me dijo que tal vez ese señor recibiría un título como _Primer Caballero_ o algo así que suene más elegante que _damo_.


----------



## Aviador

grdsit said:


> Al amante de una mujer casada le dicen _el damo_, supongo que es porque es oye muy despectivo. También le dicen _Carmelo_ o _Margarito._



Esa está buena.
Aquí, coloquialmente, les dicen _patas negras, _la adúlteras _mi amigo_ y los maridos de éstas _#%@*$@.

_La etimólogia de _patas negras_ no la conozco, pero creo que puede ser tema de otro hilo.

Saludos


----------



## sarm

Bueno, yo considero (no sé si lo he dicho bién ya que yo tengo cola o pene) que es una cuestión o un problema estúpido o idiota ya que el lenguaje o la lengua tiene sus propias normas o códigos de funcionamiento. Teneis todos y todas mucha razón o sentido común al afirmar que no es necesario repetir las cosas o lo dicho dos veces para no caer en la discriminacion o en el desprecio del género o la "sexualidad" de los objetos o las cosas, las personas o los humanos y los animales o las bestias. Por tanto reivindico la sencillez o lo simple en cuanto al género o "sexualidad" del plural o la colectividad de las cosas u objetos, personas o humanos y animales o bestias.

Creo que *todos* nos haremos un favor a *nosotros mismos* si mantenemos lo simple de una lengua que ya de por sí es bastante complicada. (¿Alguna mujer no se ha sentido incluida en esta última frase?)

¡Joer, ke rallada!...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En algún otro hilo, cuando alguien dijo lo de "patas negras", yo dije que tal vez era porque el "sancho" (así le decimos en México) al llegar el marido de la susodicha y escapar por la ventana, no tenía tiempo de ponerse los zapatos y los pies se le manchaban.

Estuve buscando el hilo, pero no lo encontré y no recuerdo la respuesta a la hipótesis.

Sarm: si lo dices por lo de complicada, mejor ¡bórralo!


----------



## sarm

ToñoTorreón said:


> Sarm: si lo dices por lo de complicada, mejor ¡bórralo!



Jeje, eso ya sería para abrir otro hilo ToñoTorreón y dado el temita no se yo...


----------



## mirx

ROSANGELUS said:


> Fernando, no parecen cosas tuyas... me disculpas...


 
Sí que lo parecen, y de toda la vida.

Jaja. Siempre me haces reir Fernando. Bien por ti

Léanse este hilo, prácticamente es lo mismo que éste.

También este, y este otro en los foros de discusiones culturales.

_PD: Fernando uno de tus posts en el otro hilo es algo similar al primero de este hilo._

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fernando

mirx said:


> _PD: Fernando uno de tus posts en el otro hilo es algo similar al primero de este hilo._



Mi coherencia va por delante de mi originalidad.


----------



## Jellby

Aviador said:


> En Chile, se imaginarán, esta discusión se puso de moda con la elección de la señora Michelle Bachelet como presidenta de Chile en 2006. Me parece que la mayoría de los chilenos dice "la president*a*" pero  hay algunos que prefieren "la president*e*".



*-nte.*
1. suf. Forma adjetivos verbales, llamados tradicionalmente participios activos. Toma la forma *-ante* cuando el verbo base es de la primera conjugación, *-ente* o *-iente*, si es de la segunda o tercera. Significa 'que ejecuta la acción expresada por la base'. _Agobiante, veraneante, absorbente, dirigente, dependiente, crujiente_. Muchos de estos adjetivos suelen sustantivarse, y algunos se han lexicalizado como sustantivos y han generado, a veces, una forma femenina en *-nta*. _Dirigente, dependiente, dependienta_.

Yo no veo ninguna razón de usar "-nta", ya que "-nte" es común para ambos géneros ("inteligente", "caliente"...). Pero si existe "modisto", cualquier cosa es posible, pronto tendremos "nueros" y "yernas"


----------



## Aviador

Jellby said:


> *-nte.*
> Muchos de estos adjetivos suelen sustantivarse, y algunos se han lexicalizado como sustantivos y han generado, a veces, una forma femenina en *-nta*. _Dirigente, dependiente, dependienta_.
> 
> Yo no veo ninguna razón de usar "-nta", ya que "-nte" es común para ambos géneros ("inteligente", "caliente"...). Pero si existe "modisto", cualquier cosa es posible, pronto tendremos "nueros" y "yernas"



Hola.

Creo que la razón es justamente la destacada en azul. Me parece que el término _presidente_ está evidentemente "lexicalizado como sustantivo" y, por lo tanto, su forma femenina es perfectamente lagítima.
No veo la diferencia con el caso de _dirigente_ que la RAE sí recoge también como sustantivo.
¿Estaré desvariando?

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Aviador said:


> Creo que la razón es justamente la destacada en azul. Me parece que el término _presidente_ está evidentemente "lexicalizado como sustantivo" y, por lo tanto, su forma femenina es perfectamente lagítima.



Pero ¿qué hay en "presidente" que indique que es un sustantivo masculino y por lo tanto necesita una forma femenina? Tenemos, por ejemplo, "mente" y "gente", que son sustantivos femeninos en toda regla. ¿Por qué no puede "presidente" seguir siendo común en cuanto al género?


----------



## Aviador

Uf, creo que me he metido entre las patas de los caballos.
Debería haber buscado la palabra _presidenta_ en el diccionario antes de escribir mi mensaje anterior porque he visto que la RAE sí la recoge como sustantivo femenino:

*presidenta**.*
* 1.     * f. Mujer que preside.
* 2.     * f. *presidente*      (‖ cabeza de un gobierno, consejo, tribunal, junta, sociedad, etc.).
* 3.     * f. *presidente*      (‖ jefa del Estado).
* 4.     * f. coloq. Mujer del presidente.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_La RAE ha incluído muchos términos por su extendido uso, especialmente entre usuarios cultos del idioma, y me parece que este puede ser el caso, aunque, como dice Jellby, del punto de vista técnico, no exista razón para que deba existir.
Sin embargo, creo que la forma como "sentimos el idioma" también es importante y, si en este caso a muchos les parece que una forma femenina de presidente es legítima, en hora buena. La RAE, al incluir la palabra _presidenta_, parece estimar lo mismo y ojalá no esté malinterpretando las razones de la Academia.
Bueno, no creo que así debamos llegar al extremo de crear palabros como _nuero_ o _yerna que_, ahí sí, no les veo justificación alguna.

Saludos​


----------



## Jhoanus

Jellby
Yo no veo ninguna razón de usar "-nta", ya que "-nte" es común para ambos géneros ("inteligente", "caliente"...). Pero si existe "modisto", cualquier cosa es posible, pronto tendremos "nueros" y "yernas" 

 Precisamente esas dos ya las he visto....


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con Aviador. En este caso concreto, e incluso no habiendo ningún motivo para ello, ha triunfado "presidenta". Vox populi, vox Dei, aunque un poco ronca.

Sin embargo, "dirigenta" suena decididamente extravagante (¿extravaganta?). Eso sí, habría más motivos para "dirigenta" que para "astronauto" o "especialisto". 



Aviador said:


> Bueno, no creo que así debamos llegar al extremo de crear palabros como _nuero_ o _yerna que_, ahí sí, no les veo justificación alguna.



Eso es porque no tenéis matrimonio/patrimonio homosexual/mujersexual.


----------



## alexacohen

Fernando said:


> Sin embargo, "dirigenta" suena decididamente extravagante (¿extravaganta?). Eso sí, habría más motivos para "dirigenta" que para "astronauto" o "especialisto".


Toquemos madera, Fernando. Yo he sido toda mi vida "estudiante", y no "estudianta". Y como no he entendido nada sobre la necesidad de feminizar sustantivos que toda la vida han sido comunes en cuanto al género, pues confieso que soy totalmente ignorante. Perdón, ignoranta.


----------



## Josita

Lo que yo se,es que es muy raro eso de diferenciar los hombres y las mujeres...Todos son iguales,con sus diferencias por supuesto


----------



## Jhoanus

No es tan raro... En nuestro idioma existe el género... Lo que pasa es que esa diferencia de genero se ha querido aplicar a palabras que por lo general tenian significado neutral... y en otros casos se quiere hacer presente a ambos sexos en una oración, imagino que en un intento de que el otro no se sienta excluido o excluida.....


----------



## Josita

Asi es tambien en el portugués


----------



## clares3

El término "pata negra", en España, significa auténtico, genuíno, de mucho valor. Viene de los jamones que da el cerdo ibérico, que es de color oscuro, de ahí que sus jamones acaben siendo "patas negras" y los mejores jamones que os podáis imaginar.
Lo he oído aplicar a personas (los jueces de la antigua carrera, luego unificada, son conocidos como "pata negra"), a cualquier cosa que represente lo mejor en su clase y así en general.
Clares3


----------



## sarm

Fernando said:


> Eso es porque no tenéis matrimonio/patrimonio homosexual/mujersexual.



Me da que "homosexual" no viene del prefijo "hombre" sino de "igual". Es el caso de palabras como "homónimo", "homólogo" y "homófono". Así que el término homosexual incluye a todas las personas que se sienten atraidas por alguien de su* igual sexo *ya sean hombres o mujeres. 

Hasta luego.


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente así es (1). Simplemente intentaba hacer una reducción al absurdo (o un mal chiste, según te parezca). 

Asimismo ni patrimonio ni matrimonio tienen nada que ver con padres y madres, aunque en este caso sí que etimológicamente vengan de allí.

(1) Sin embargo, hay mucha gente que te dará la etimología popular de que homosexual=sexo entre hombres.


----------



## sarm

Okis 

No pretendía ser pedante ni nada de eso, es más bien que yo no me enteré hasta hace poco que el prefijo "homo-" venia del griego "igual" o "semejante" y estaba totalmente convencido de que tenía que ver con "hombre", así que en aquel entonces para mí ese prefijo inducía a engaño  (qué mala es la ignoracia madre...) y bueno, en el contexto homosexual/mujersexual pues... tenía que hacer la aclaración 

Ta lue...


----------



## gdiaz

Aviador said:


> La etimólogia de _patas negras_ no la conozco, pero creo que puede ser tema de otro hilo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Amigo Aviador, en los campamentos mineros de Lota, donde como tu sabes se extraía carbón, había casas para hombres solteros y para hombres casados con sus respectivas familias. Cuando una mujer casada invitaba a su casa a algún minero soltero, mientras su marido se mataba al interior del pique, éste dejaba marcadas sus patas en las sábanas con el polvillo negro del carbón. Eso dicen...


----------



## Aviador

gdiaz said:


> Amigo Aviador, en los campamentos mineros de Lota, donde como tu sabes se extraía carbón, había casas para hombres solteros y para hombres casados con sus respectivas familias. Cuando una mujer casada invitaba a su casa a algún minero soltero, mientras su marido se mataba al interior del pique, éste dejaba marcadas sus patas en las sábanas con el polvillo negro del carbón. Eso dicen...



Gracias, gdiaz. Tiene mucho sentido la etimología que das.

Fernando, gracias por la información. No sabía aquello de los _jamones patas negras_. Seguro que muchos _patas negras_ chilenos se creerán el mejor en su clase.

Compañeros, no es que defienda la creación a diestr*a* y siniestr*a* de la versión femenina de cuanta palabra identifique a los que desempeñan una profesión o un cargo cualquiera, pero reconozco que _presidenta_ ha ganado mucho terreno por aquí y no creo que haya vuelta atrás, especialmente cuando hay otra candidata con buenas  posibilidades para las próximas elecciones. Ya verán ustedes la que se va a armar (léxicamente, claro) cuando tengan una mujer como jefe de gobierno.

Saludos

P.D. _A diestra y siniestra_ es como se dice por aquí.


----------



## alexacohen

Aviador said:


> Ya verán ustedes la que se va a armar (léxicamente, claro) cuando tengan una mujer como jefe de gobierno.


 
Hola Aviador:

Por aquí decimos "se va a armar la gorda". Puestos y puestas a ser feministas y feministos, a partir de ahora la expresión debería ser "se va a armar el gordo". 
Espero las reivindicaciones por parte de los ciudadanos y ciudadanas que tienen unos kilos de más para que se cambie el uso de dicha expresión por "se va a armar la flaca" (o el flaco).


----------



## L4ut4r0

Las feministas lingüísticas heterosexuales no pueden decir "nosotros". Se ven obligadas a decir "tú y yo" o "yo y tú".

Yo creo que el problema se produce porque tenemos sólo dos géneros, y para colmo llamados masculino y femenino. Yo usaría tres y enseñaría en los colegios que _niño_  pertenece al género masculino, _niña_ y _niñas_ pertenecen al género femenino y _niños_ pertenece al género mixto. De acuerdo a esto, el Día del Niño es un concepto machista y podría reeplazarse por el Día del Niño y de la Niña o, mejor aún, usando el género mixto, por el Día de los Niños. Según este criterio sería "pecado" decir colegio de niños si lo que se quiere decir es colegio de niños varones. Por convención yo diría que _hombre_ y _hombres_ pertenecen al género masculino y diría "la historia de la humanidad" o "fabricado por el ser humano".


----------



## sarm

Para mí que toda esta bazofia tiene mucho que ver con el lenguaje propagandístico y redundante que usan los politicuchos del tres al cuarto para hinchar el mensaje que dan a los ciudadanos. 
¿Con qué otra cosa lo van a hinchar si lo único que hacen es usar la demagogia para no decir absolutamente nada? Ahí tenemos el claro ejemplo de "está usted faltando a la verdad Sr. González" en lugar de "está usted mintiendo Sr. Gonzalez". El problema, claro está, es que para colmo nosotros les hacemos caso y acabamos debatiendo a cerca de pijadas tan elementales como esta. 
Señoras y señores: hay que hacer más caso a los libros y menos a esos destalentaos que pretenden tener su momento de gloria diciendo chorradas.


----------



## Jellby

sarm said:


> Señoras y señores: hay que hacer más caso a los libros y menos a esos destalentaos que pretenden tener su momento de gloria diciendo chorradas.



O mejor: "Señores: ..." 

Es curioso que el "señoras y señores" no suena forzado.


----------



## Fernando

Yo creo que sí suena forzado. De hecho, o te lo enseñan como fórmula de cortesía a emplear en los discursos o nadie lo haría. Como consecuencia, se ven obligados a empezar la perorata con la enumeración sistemática de todos los presentes: "Majestades, miembros del Gobierno, del Cuerpo Diplomático,..., señoras y señores" y sólo así tiene un mínimo sentido: si enumeras todas y cada una de las categorías presentes en la sala.

En lo que sí tienes razón es que lo de "señoras y señores" puede ser el antecedente inmediato de "compañeras y compañeros" (o camaradas o ciudadanos o lo que sea), con el inconveniente de que ahora lo de compañeras y compañeros es una letanía que suena constantemente en el discurso mientras que lo de Sras. y Sres. se decía UNA vez al principio.


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> O mejor: "Señores: ..."
> 
> Es curioso que el "señoras y señores" no suena forzado.


 
Al igual que a mí no me suena forzado decir "la presidenta". Es sólo costumbre, no otra cosa.


----------



## LOUSLOUS

Con respecto a este tema, hace poco oí algo que me dejó asombrada. Toda la vida en el colegio existía la A.P.A (Asociación de Padres de Alumnos). Me he enterado de que hace poco han tenido que cambiarles el nombre a estas asociaciones y ahora se llaman A.M.P.A (Asociación de Madres y Padres de Alumnos). 
¡Con razón dicen que los padres son unos mafiosos!


----------



## lamartus

LOUSLOUS said:


> Me he enterado de que hace poco han tenido que cambiarles el nombre a estas asociaciones y ahora se llaman A.M.P.A (Asociación de Madres y Padres de Alumnos).



¡Mira si llovió desde que cambiaron eso! 
Pero creo que ese tema al igual que el de celebrar el día de la familia en lugar del del padre y la madre (cada vez más extendido en los colegios) tiene que ver con que los niños no se sientan excluidos o diferentes más que con temas lingüísticos. Nada hay tan duro como ser un niño sin padre o madre (por el motivo que sea) los días previos a esas fechas mientras los compañeros preparan los regalos.

Saludos a todos y todas .


----------



## Jellby

LOUSLOUS said:


> Me he enterado de que hace poco han tenido que cambiarles el nombre a estas asociaciones y ahora se llaman A.M.P.A (Asociación de Madres y Padres de Alumnos).



Pues que la vuelvan a cambiar a A.M.P.A.A. (Asociación de Madres y Padres de Alumnas y Alumnos) o a A.M.A.M.A.P.A.P.A. (Asociación de Madres de Alumnas, Madres de Alumnos, Padres de Alumnas y Padres de Alumnos).


----------



## Fernando

Para mí también es nuevo. La realidad supera a la ficción. 

Hace un tiempo circuló la leyenda urbana (quiero creer que lo era) de que iban a cambiar la documentación oficial para que apareciese "progenitor A" y "progenitor B" en lugar de "padre" y "madre", así que APAPBAAA quedaría bien. Seguramente en finlandés signifique algo.


----------



## Milongueando

En Argentina, intentando ser políticamente correctos, ahora se usan las palabras que admiten ambos géneros, por separado (alumnos y alumnas); y en las que no, se usan los artículos para distinguirlas (los y las estudiantes).

La lengua siempre muta, pero una cosa es que cambie según los usos y costumbres de los hablantes, y otra es que se fuerce ese cambio y se imponga a los hablantes.

Si es el huevo o la gallina, si el lenguaje condiciona la psiquis o la psiquis al lenguaje, es algo que siempre ha estado en discusión; ante la duda, no se puede hacer algo tan innatural y violento como cambiar el lenguaje para que se adapte a la "supuestamente correcta" y "contigente" forma de pensar de este momento "particular" de la historia.


----------



## Fernando

Como nota al margen, "compañeros y compañerAs" aparece en Google más veces (440 mil contra 316 mil) que con el femenino primero.

Sin embargo, señorAs y señores gana a la vicevérsica por 1 millón contra 0,2 millones.


----------



## alexacohen

Jellby said:


> Pues que la vuelvan a cambiar a A.M.P.A.A. (Asociación de Madres y Padres de Alumnas y Alumnos) o a A.M.A.M.A.P.A.P.A. (Asociación de Madres de Alumnas, Madres de Alumnos, Padres de Alumnas y Padres de Alumnos).


 
Has olvidado a los padrinos y las madrinas de los alumnos y las alumnas... en los matrimonios entre homosexuales que conozco uno es papá y el otro es padrino, y en el caso de lesbianas una es mamá y la otra es madrina.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Fernando said:


> Para mí también es nuevo. La realidad supera a la ficción.
> 
> Hace un tiempo circuló la leyenda urbana (quiero creer que lo era) de que iban a cambiar la documentación oficial para que apareciese "progenitor A" y "progenitor B" en lugar de "padre" y "madre", así que APAPBAAA quedaría bien. Seguramente en finlandés signifique algo.


 
No es leyenda urbana. Alguien ayer en este mismo hilo puso un enlace en el que se discutía el caso. Me parece francamente tonto.


----------



## alexacohen

ToñoTorreón said:


> No es leyenda urbana. Alguien ayer en este mismo hilo puso un enlace en el que se discutía el caso. Me parece francamente tonto.


 
Debe ser para no discriminar a los padrinos y a las madrinas....


----------

